# Graco TexFinish. TX 90



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rented this machine from home depot as I was dreading another hopper tex jobs. Feel in love, what a money maker this machine is. So I went looking online and low balled a few. I get a response that starts out "gabe", it ended up being one of my 1st employers (He is retiring). Bought it off him for 325. It didn't come with the hopper, but I hope to never look at another hopper.

....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What kind of texture?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Everything light orange peel to heavy knock down. We have a lot of texture walls here

....


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice. Sounds fun, glad it worked like a charm for you! Just a reminder, see if you can buy those sponge balls that go in the hose line, it'll help clean the hose of material so it doesn't dry inside the line. 

I bought an RTX 1500 but then Sherwin stopped making the product I was going to spray, a week after I bought it. Had to return it as I didn't have a need for it, but I liked the overall setup, a little on the heavy side, but it is what it is.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that the rtx 900? If so solid buy. The rtx 1500 is another good unit. Either way it is nice to ditch the hopper. The hoses can be expensive unless you shop around.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Rented this machine from home depot as I was dreading another hopper tex jobs. Feel in love, what a money maker this machine is. So I went looking online and low balled a few. I get a response that starts out "gabe", it ended up being one of my 1st employers (He is retiring). Bought it off him for 325. It didn't come with the hopper, but I hope to never look at another hopper.
> 
> ....


I own this same exact model, it is wonderful I do alot of popcorn removal work an this machine is my best friend on these jobs can't say enough about it


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Is that the rtx 900? If so solid buy. The rtx 1500 is another good unit. Either way it is nice to ditch the hopper. The hoses can be expensive unless you shop around.


Tell me about it  I paid almost $500 for just one hose.


----------

